# Kirk, Geary & Co., Sacramento bottles?



## mctaggart67 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi: Just wondering if anyone out there in collectingland has any bottles from the wholesale/retail druggist firm of Kirk, Geary & Co. of Sacramento, California? If so, I'd love to see pics and even acquire an example for my collection of Canadian drugstore bottles. Now, before I get a lecture on geography, I know that Sacramento is the capital of state in the federal union that is the independent nation known as the United States of America and that the USA is not part of Canada. However, the Geary -- William Geary, more specifically -- in the firm was a transplanted Canadian. I have bottles from the drugstores of three members of the Geary family, who operated pharmacies in, among other places, Sarnia, Ontario, Canada, my hometown: Theophilus Jones Geary, Richard Thomas Geary and George Geary Ingersoll (nephew to the first two). William Geary of Sacramento was a brother of Theophilus Jones and Richard Thomas. I think it'd be very cool to have bottles from all three brothers. Thanks, Glen


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't help you but best of luck with the search. Sounds like a neat collection to acquire.  I hope you can post some pics.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Glen, Kirk Geary was a pretty big outfit I think because diggers in the Sactown area were always diggin em up. You might go to e-bay and under antique bottles there is listed Sacramento it shows some of the Sacto bottles for sale on the site. There was a kand G bottle on e-bay a few weeks ago, should come up again, as there was a lot of them dug....Andy


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 29, 2013)

Paul: Thanks for your kind words.

 Andy: It's always my bad luck that when I think to check Ebay for Kirk, Geary bottles none are listed! I'll be more diligent, especially now that you say the firm's bottles turn up regularly.


----------



## westernglassaddict (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a labeled Kirk Geary, Sacramento florida water...

 WGA


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. Any chance of a posted pic or two?


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 1, 2013)

mctaggart67, go to advanced search on eBay and type your search words & terms, then check the little box part way down to 'Save search to my eBay', then in the left hand column of your my eBay page click on 'saved searches', to the right of your search on that page drop down the 'more actions' and select 'sign up for emails'.  Pretty neat feature, saves alot of typing, especially when you have several search terms for a certain item, get notified by email when something turns up with a link right to it.. I've had over a dozen saved searches going at one time while servicing want lists.

 Al


----------

